# Désinstaller TCPBlock ??



## fioenz (29 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai voulu essayer une appli "TCPBlock" mais cette dernière avant même que je l'essai m'a bloqué toutes les connexions internet (safari, Firefox, Mai...) 

Je voudrai le désistaller de façon propre afin de pouvoir retrouver ma connexion...

Je suis sous MacBook pro rétina, avec Yosemite (malheureusement) et j'ai supprimmé l'icone du programme dans Préférence système ne sachant pas comment réellement procéder, résultat ma connexion est toujours bloqué même après un redémarrage...

Merci 

Cordialement
F.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Novembre 2014)

Salut *fioenz*.

Je me suis infligé pour te dépanner l'installation de «TCPBlock» dans mon OS «Yosemite 10.10.1».

Juste 2 remarques en passant : a) chez moi, les connexions internet ne sont toutes coupées, que si je coche dans le panneau des _Préférences Système_ : TCPBlock la case : '_couper toutes les connexions sortantes_' (décocher la case les rétablit aussitôt) ; b) dans le .dmg téléchargé, il existe un programme de désinstallation maison de TCPBlock.

Enfin peu importe! J'ai imité ton procédé en supprimant TCPBlock des _Préférences Système_ comme toi, alors que l'option : '_couper toutes les connexions sortantes_' était activée (ce qui revient à supprimer : /Library/PreferencePanes/TCPBlock.prefPane.

Cela fait, voici comment tu termines le ménage de cette espèce de petite pieuvre logicielle --> tu supprimes chaque fois l'élément en orange au bout du chemin :


```
/Library/PrivilegedHelperTools/[COLOR="DarkOrange"]com.delantis.TCPBlock[/COLOR]
/Library/LaunchDaemons/[COLOR="DarkOrange"]com.delantis.TCPBlock.plist[/COLOR] 
/System/Library/Extensions/[COLOR="DarkOrange"]tcpblocknke.kext[/COLOR]
/private/etc/[COLOR="DarkOrange"]tcpblock.conf[/COLOR]
/private/var/run/[COLOR="DarkOrange"]com.delantis.TCPNlock.socket[/COLOR]
```

<je t'ai fait grâce des fichier receipts qui n'ont pas d'incidence exécutive>

Tu es en train de te demander comment tu accèdes à ces répertoires dont certains sont graphiquement invisibles? Rien de plus facile : pour chaque ligne de fichier à supprimer, dans le Finder tu presses en combinaison les 3 touches : *&#8984;&#8679;G* (cmd maj G), ce qui t'affiche le panneau : Aller au dossier... --> dans la fenêtre rectangulaire de saisie, tu fais un copier-coller direct de tout le syntagme préliminaire en noir de l'adresse, ce qui t'amène dans le dossier parent où tu n'as plus qu'à détecter le fichier ou le bundle idoine listé en orange et le mettre à corbeille.

--> une fois le ménage fait (ce qui te demande de t'authentifier avec ton mot-de-passe admin une série de fois car tu affectes des répertoires-système protégés en écriture), tu *re-démarres* et hop! oublié le cauchemar.


----------



## fioenz (29 Novembre 2014)

Merci pour ta réponse, 

Entretemps j'ai réinstallé le programme en le désactivant (ce qui m'a permis de retrouver mes connexions) ... 

Mais avant de suivre ta procédure, est-ce que je dois de nouveau le supprimer dans Préférences système comme je l'ai fais auparavant ?

Merci


----------



## bompi (29 Novembre 2014)

Tu ferais mieux d'installer autre chose, non ? Ou alors de paramétrer adéquatement l'un des pare-feu intégrés à OS X (_Packet Filter_).

Il est paradoxal de se plaindre de Yosemite et de vouloir installer un logiciel aussi sensible qu'un pare-feu, quand ce dernier n'est pas compatible (en raison de la fameuse signature des extensions...) et n'est plus suivi par son auteur [sur la page d'accueil du site il précise qu'il n'a plus le temps de s'en occuper et le cède à qui le voudra].


----------



## macomaniac (29 Novembre 2014)

fioenz a dit:


> est-ce que je dois de nouveau le supprimer dans Préférences système comme je l'ai fais auparavant ?



Pour une désintallation complète, il te faut également virer le panneau TCPBlock des _Préférences Système_ comme la première fois. Tu peux commencer par là si tu veux. L'adresse de cette ressource étant (localisation des panneaux de tierce-partie) :


```
/Library/PreferencePanes/[COLOR="DarkOrange"]TECPBlock.prefPane[/COLOR]
```

tu peux t'y prendre par la méthode du &#8984;&#8679;G que je t'ai décrite précédemment si tu veux.​


----------



## fioenz (29 Novembre 2014)

Merci pour ta réponse, en exécutant ce que tu m'as conseillé j'en suis arrivé à supprimer cette liste de fichier (encours dans la corbeille dans l'attente d'être supprimée définitivement)

http://www.cjoint.com/14nv/DKDvDxuRtc4.htm

Merci


----------

